# Is it worth me changing to ADA?



## The Abbott (22 Oct 2010)

Hi all, I currently have tropica plant substrate layed under limpopo fine black gravel. My plant growth isnt brilliant and there is currently an algae issue... although I have recently changed to the EI dosing method so maybe this will change, my question is - I was thinking of a rescape and changing to aquasoil, partly because TGM is only 15 minutes from me 8) so no postage, is it really worth changing to it? Will my plants grow like wild fire using it?  Also would I really need power sand special underneath it? 

Cheers 

Rich


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2010)

Personally I would concentrate on appropriate lighting, CO2, nutrients and circulation first, and that will help plant growth and algae issues better than any substrate ever could.

This said, you may well get better plant growth with ADA Aqua Soil, but only once you've addressed your underlying issues beforehand.

Power Sand Special is not necessary, especially if you're dosing EI.

Finally, TGM is well worth a visit, whether you intend to buy anything or not.


----------



## Garuf (22 Oct 2010)

I'd personally say no, never. If you can't grow plants without ada it's unlikely that you'll be able to with.
As George says concentrate of Light, co2 and then circulation and nutrients. 

This said, a lot of my reasoning is that I wholeheartedly believe that there are either equal or superior products available for less money.


----------



## The Abbott (23 Oct 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Finally, TGM is well worth a visit, whether you intend to buy anything or not.



Well said George, In fact I think they get a little peed off with me because I go most weekends!   

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## ghostsword (24 Oct 2010)

Hi, I use Tropica plant substrate, topped up with black sand. 

The tank looked like this on one of my previous scapes:





About TGM, I live in London and have visited it  .. One of the best shops in the UK.


----------

